# Ahmedabad



## aramando101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Will be in Ahmedabad this October. I am curious to know what nightlife is like for young adults. Are there places or activities where people gather and are expected to be social?


----------



## elysian.seo (Sep 12, 2011)

its nights are awesome for specially adults. you must enjoy every minute in life.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Ignore the troll remark above. 



aramando101 said:


> Will be in Ahmedabad this October. I am curious to know what nightlife is like for young adults. Are there places or activities where people gather and are expected to be social?


It's quite a conservative / traditional place with strong families. So if you're looking for a Western kind of nightlife, you won't find it there. If you're looking for Indian evenings with folk dances and other social engagements, you'll find those aplenty especially around the Navratri-Diwali season (Oct-Nov).


----------

